# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  سوال ثبتنام در مورد کاردانی پیوسته

## Ahar

سلام :Yahoo (76): 

امیدوارم همه بچه های برای چیزی که تلاش کردن برسن. خوب سوال من اینجاست که آیا میشه رشته ریاضی واسه کاردانی بدون کنکور دانشگاه آزاد ثبتنام بکنه یا فقط واسه رشته های فنی و کاردانشه؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Ahar

UP  :Yahoo (110):

----------

